# TUG Guest/Expired newsletter!



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2010)

http://mim.io/0d952

just in case any non TUGGERS wanted to see it this week.

can sign up to recieve this newsletter here if you are not a TUG member!

http://tug2.net/landing.html


(note this snazzy new format will eventually be available for TUG members as well, we are just testing out the delivery before we send out to the much larger member list!)


----------



## The Conch Man (Feb 4, 2010)

Very glad you let us Non-Tug members view the letter, its worth readin' the articles & like the way you have format. Thanks again Brian for lettin' me sign-up, I get the letter in my E-mail account!


----------



## RDB (Feb 4, 2010)

Same here.

Good of you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2010)

glad you all enjoy it!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2010)

guest newsletter link for this week

http://mim.io/b6d62


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2010)

and this weeks newsletter for those not signed up!

http://mim.io/dbf92

can sign up free here:

http://tug2.com/newsletter

next week I believe we will begin sending the newsletter in the above format to all who sign up (up to now we were just testing it out on a small selection)

so sign up today!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2010)

my apologies for the errors in this weeks newsletter, (note the dupes at the top)...will fix for next week!


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the new look for the newsletter.  Only problem I am having the print is too small for my eyes.  Is there a way I can enlarge the print?  My email is on large but doesnt seen to enlarge the newsletter print.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Hophop4 said:


> I like the new look for the newsletter.  Only problem I am having the print is too small for my eyes.  Is there a way I can enlarge the print?  My email is on large but doesnt seen to enlarge the newsletter print.



ill see what we can do about increasing the font size next time!


----------

